# X1950 PRO memory timings changing



## MadCow (Jun 19, 2007)

I know that ATITool can change the memory Timings of the X1950 PRO because there is a hacked 0.26 version with that menu unlocked and I can change the timings without problems. Could you unlock this menu for PRO users in the next release? 0.26 doesn't work with overclocking my card, but it's the only program which can change the timings. ATITool is perfect apart from this problem.

EDIT: Suggestion mentioned by Ketxxx, Instead of enabling timings, have an option to use the BIOS defined timings, no matter what the driver wants to change them to.


----------



## TonyStark (Jun 24, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## MadCow (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry for the bump, but I really want this to get recognized. All you have to do is unlock timings changing for the RV570.


----------



## RanCorX2 (Oct 4, 2007)

i second that, please unlock the timings feature for x1950 pro users!


----------



## RanCorX2 (Oct 5, 2007)

the patched version of 0.26 doesn't work and reads my card as RV580 when it's RV570! and the timings don't load at startup, can change them and save in  a profile but on rebooting the timings don't get applied, please enable the timings tweaking page for us X1950 PRO users!


----------

